# Critical Skills Visa: Employment Contract



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Does anybody have information available about what kind of employment contract is acceptable to submit to the DHA when working on a critical skills visa? 

My partner has been looking for employment on his critical skills visa for the past 2 months. So far two companies have proposed contract work on an indefinite basis. In other words they are proposing full time employment with them, but it seems they don't want to handle his tax registration and want to contract him in as an independent service provider. 

The one didn't even want to sign any contract, but the other is not opposed to giving him a written contract. I think that the contract will basically look like a regular work contract, but I am worried about the implications for his visa renewal and income tax liability. Will this contract be acceptable to the DHA? And will he be able to register with SARS independently in order to pay his taxes? 

I'm hoping that either someone with experience of the same situation or someone with legal insight will answer the question.


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

Even though nobody has given any input we have come to the conclusion that he will have to keep on searching for a job that offers a proper employment contract. If anybody has any leads for jobs or recruitment agents in the field of architecture/building engineering, please let me know. Cape Town area.


----------



## kkvaraprasad (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi All, I am from India and I got critical skill visa in Sep'2015 and i am in a dilemma that when i can fly to South Africa. i am a Java Developer with 10+ years experience. will i have job opportunities there ? how much time it will take to get job in South Africa on Critical Skills visa for a Sr.Java Developer ?


----------

